# IELTS overall band 7 , how to score over 7 in writing



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear All

My overall band is 7 , i got 
L-8, R-7, W-6, S-7.5

I just practiced some of the Cambridge exams, for writing I didn;t put much effort, tried to practice some essay for last 3 days. I want to know how can I increase my writing band from 6 -7 how many days I should dedicate for this, is there any way to submit EOI with overall 7 Band, or I should have a minimum 7 in all tests. Currently I have 55 points, my ACS assessment is completed.The only thing which stopping me is ELTS.


Thanks a lot folks.

Cheers


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

trends said:


> Dear All
> 
> My overall band is 7 , i got
> L-8, R-7, W-6, S-7.5
> ...


Maybe you need 5-6 hours only .... =) 

try to understand what the IELTS exam needs in writing .. what are they looking for and for that you need few hours maximum. 

then try to write an essay and don't worry about the timing just try to write a good essay .. And try to answer the question .. if you can do that 

Then try to do that within the required time.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

trends said:


> Dear All
> 
> My overall band is 7 , i got
> L-8, R-7, W-6, S-7.5
> ...


Even for me too the IELTS is blocking me :frusty:...

Hope we both clear it soon and fly   

As famsuad said, you just need to understand exact structure. Its given in Ryan's youtube videos...very simple...follow that and also Simon Braverman's PDF book on this.....

You have many model essays in this site below...

IELTS Exam Preparation - Writing Task 2

This will be helpful.....


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear All Thanks for your feedback, please I hope you will get the band 7 this time. I best of luck


----------



## dheerajs (Aug 4, 2010)

trends said:


> Dear All
> 
> My overall band is 7 , i got
> L-8, R-7, W-6, S-7.5
> ...


I hope you are not missing on the basic fronts like writing on all the topics which were asked in the questions, writing minimum number of words e.g 150 in a letter and 250 in an essay.

If you are doing above then what you should do is that write a few essays, letters and ask your colleague(somebody who is good at writing or has good command over all on the language) to review it. 

This will definitely get you through. I wish you all the best for future exam!


----------



## vintagebunnie (Dec 21, 2012)

Here are some notes I took from an IELTS course:

When answering Task 2, you must -

- support your ideas with relevant evidence or arguments

- use sound reasoning

- present a logical conclusion

A Task 2 response must have structure!

Structured - organised, topic clearly stated, idea clearly presented, logical flow of thought, well supported conclusions.

1. Introduction: introduce the topic to the reader. underline the key words in the question and use a variation of these to come up with your introduction; use your own words; stay within the scope and cover all aspects of the question; keep it brief (2-3 sentences)

2. Statement of Position: state your point of view. gives your essay focus and direction.

3. Arguments for: where you present the evidence for your arguments or ideas. stay within the scope; select 2-3 of the best arguments to support your position; lead with the strongest argument.

4. Arguments against: where you present the evidence for your arguments or ideas. stay within the scope of the question; select the strongest opposing arguments; lead with the strongest argument; draw on your personal experience and knowledge. It is totally ok to write arguments against first.

5. Conclusion: an appropriate conclusion. Leave no doubt in the mind of the examiner how you feel about the issue; restate why you have taken your position; express the points in a slightly different way; may be a little longer than the introduction.

take less than 2-3 minutes to plan your answer using this framework!

I followed these advice and practised a few essays; and sent to some native speakers for correction. By doing so I improved from 6.5 to 7 in a short time... Hope you will score it too


----------



## vintagebunnie (Dec 21, 2012)

and here are some tips for task 1 (General)

To do well in task 1 the answer will -

1. show a correct understanding of the situation;

2. write with the correct style and grammar;

3. address each of the 3 points that are required to be included;

4. flow smoothly between ideas.

Four steps to Writing Task 1:

1. Identify the problem or situation; (what is the topic? who will be reading the letter? what must the letter contain?)

2. Determine the style of writing; (formal or informal)

3. Plan your letter; (the beginning; the first sentence or two; cover the 3 requested points - 1 paragraph each; imagine you were in that situation; your conclusion; your ending)

4. Write and proofread your letter.

tips: - search the internet for "how to write business and personal letters";
- start a Writing Task 1 Vocabulary List.


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear Vintage


Thanks a lot for valuable feedback.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

For me, the most difficult part in writing was that I was unable to concentrate.
B'cos writing is the last part after you are sitting in the exam hall for nearly 3 hrs and it really takes lot of concentration and will power to write a neat essay.

Focus on the essay as this carries more marks. Simple tips - avoid spelling mistakes, write in paras (intro, main content, conclusion), number of words, practice writing atleast 1-2 complete essays. This will make a difference.


----------



## ielts2013 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Shanki,

So when are you scheduling your dates.any more info on writing sec.

thnx


----------



## fenils (Mar 2, 2013)

Appreciate the efforts...


----------



## fenils (Mar 2, 2013)

Hope i get the required bands


----------

